# Charity help needed



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As we are in the season of goodwill to all men, I would like to ask posters on this board to help out those less fortunate than themselves.

I have previously posted about a charitable organisation called Helping Hands that helps labourers and the disadvantaged in Dubai. Donations are now needed urgently.

HelpingHandsUAE

The two lovely people who run Helping Hands have recently been recognised by the city for their work. See Inspire Dubai Guardian of the year award link (Roger & Elle Trow) here:

Features, Top Features of the Week - TimeOutDubai.com

Thousands of labourers are losing their jobs and having to return to their home countries, many of who have only been here a few months. Imagine how devastated they must feel? Their families were rejoicing a few months ago that they had had this lucky 'break', now their men are returning home. These men are literally devastated, there is mass depression in the camps and Elle and Roger are visiting with their Doctor trying to offer support, both medical and financial. In addition there are the usual problems of labourers not being paid and having insufficient food. 

All amounts will help, so perhaps when you are out and about partying this weekend, everyone could put aside a few dirhams for those who need it. Could the posse perhaps make a collection? If you are Christmas shopping, maybe buy one less item and pass the cash to someone who really needs it? I can arrange to collect.

Please feel free to ask any questions, or to PM me to arrange to pass on donations.

Thanks all 

-


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Elphaba this is amazing!! I will be at the Lakes Club on Sunday morning from 11 am to take donations. I will also be at Mall of the Emirates tomorrow morning. Level 2 Carrefour entrance, from 11 am for about half an hour. Dig deep peeps!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> Elphaba this is amazing!! I will be at the Lakes Club on Sunday morning from 11 am to take donations. I will also be at Mall of the Emirates tomorrow morning. Level 2 Carrefour entrance, from 11 am for about half an hour. Dig deep peeps!


Good to know Geordie, I will pass the word around to all who make it out this weekend. I am sure we can all afford to take a pass on even one drink and put that money towards a good cause. Any little bit will help, it's all adds up. So anyone looking to donate and you are out with us this weekend, just let me know and I will make sure the donations reach the correct hands.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Good to know Geordie, I will pass the word around to all who make it out this weekend. I am sure we can all afford to take a pass on even one drink and put that money towards a good cause. Any little bit will help, it's all adds up. So anyone looking to donate and you are out with us this weekend, just let me know and I will make sure the donations reach the correct hands.


Went at the same task in different directions


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Caldwema & Crazymazy - just the answer I was hoping for. 

If everyone just set aside the price of a pint/cocktail you could get together quite a bit. Let me know if you want to meet for a quick handover during Eid as I will be around.

Thanks


-


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

were on a huge construction site, the client has cut the project down temporary for a while, high level directors orders us to release over 2,500 labourers and possibly they would of been sent back to the camps and sent home.
We managed to speak to other sites and the current site and relocate ALL of them, yes ALL of them.
Not a donation as such, but even so I feel it saved a lot of jobs...

Our workload is due to pick up again in april time 2009, and I have managed to keep them all going until them, with the help of some other people


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> were on a huge construction site, the client has cut the project down temporary for a while, high level directors orders us to release over 2,500 labourers and possibly they would of been sent back to the camps and sent home.
> We managed to speak to other sites and the current site and relocate ALL of them, yes ALL of them.
> Not a donation as such, but even so I feel it saved a lot of jobs...
> 
> Our workload is due to pick up again in april time 2009, and I have managed to keep them all going until them, with the help of some other people


That is excellent news. Well done. 

-


----------



## Grantley (Oct 6, 2008)

Probably the wrong idea, but... We've just arrived here, and didn't know what to bring, so brought everything. So our place here is not big enough, and we've a ton of stuff that we probably won't get tuppence for. Cooker, fridge, freezer, bookcases, garden furniture and so on. Is there anyone I can donate it to, who might be able to find some sort of use for reasonable quality, not very used stuff? We've been appalled at what the labourers put up with, and would like to help somehow. thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Grantley said:


> Probably the wrong idea, but... We've just arrived here, and didn't know what to bring, so brought everything. So our place here is not big enough, and we've a ton of stuff that we probably won't get tuppence for. Cooker, fridge, freezer, bookcases, garden furniture and so on. Is there anyone I can donate it to, who might be able to find some sort of use for reasonable quality, not very used stuff? We've been appalled at what the labourers put up with, and would like to help somehow. thanks


That is very generous of you. I'll see if anyone is after anything and get back to you.

Thanks

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

We now have a Paypal account for anyone who would like to make an online donation from their own Paypal account. UAE Dirhams are not supported by Paypal, but donations can be made in Sterling, US Dollars, Euros and 15 other currencies.

Our Paypal address is [email protected]


(You go to your own account, select 'send money' and use the above address as the recipient.)


Thank you

-


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> We now have a Paypal account for anyone who would like to make an online donation from their own Paypal account. UAE Dirhams are not supported by Paypal, but donations can be made in Sterling, US Dollars, Euros and 15 other currencies.
> 
> Our Paypal address is [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hi Elphaba,

Happy to be a part of this move. Will be using paypal to send my donation.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

hari said:


> Hi Elphaba,
> 
> Happy to be a part of this move. Will be using paypal to send my donation.


Thank you very much. 


Note monies should be marked as a 'gift' to avoid deduction of charges.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you to those who have kindly donated via the Paypal site. All your contributions are very much appreciated. 

What happend to the cash donation that the Barasti Posse were planning on making? I haven't heard any more about that.


-


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

they probably spent it on corona, the drunken fools!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Thank you to those who have kindly donated via the Paypal site. All your contributions are very much appreciated.
> 
> What happend to the cash donation that the Barasti Posse were planning on making? I haven't heard any more about that.
> 
> ...


Caldwema informed me that on our behalf this has been sent to the paypal address, I am sure she will confirm this is the case when she returns in the New Year. 

I'm no knock-off Nigel Stevieboy!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Caldwema informed me that on our behalf this has been sent to the paypal address, I am sure she will confirm this is the case when she returns in the New Year.


I have a pending echeque from someone with first initial 'M'. Would that be it?

-


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

M = Melissa


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> M = Melissa



That isn't the name of the sender.


-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sadly, nothing received from the 'posse' and I am now unsticking this thread.


-


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

told ya, massey stole it!


----------

